# dust extraction for craftsman routers



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys 

I have just made a fence unit for the craftsman 735-2 router which i bought with no accessories , or rather i should say adapted one from a performance router fmtc1020r so i can use it on both routers now , Whilst altering the fence unit i was thinking of trying to fit the dust extraction also from the performance router to the craftsman, the only problem i can fine is in the base plate. 

what i want to know the central hole in the base to the craftsman is about 42mm , the central hole to the base plate on the performance is oblong and with a round rebated central hole to the oblong slot the central rebated hole has two screw hole to secure the bushing collars and also to secure the dust extraction fitted above the base plate but secure through the same two hole in the rebated round hole from under the base plate, If i transfer the dust extraction unit from the performance router to the craftsman router the screw holes to secure it to the existing base plate on the craftsman are to close to the edge of the existing 42mm hole for comfort.

I'm going to make a new base plate for the craftsman when i do its going to be a square one not round , now i was wondering what is the biggest diameter 1/4 " shank router bit size that this router is every likely have used in it. ? bearing in mind its only a 1/2 hp router , my reasoning for this is can i afford to reduce the size of base hole in the new square base plate very slightly to be able to fit comfortable the dust extractor and bushing collars from the performance router , by doing this i then can use the same dust extraction unit and fence on both routers. any ideas ? in fact any info on dust extraction units for the craftsman would be appreciated .


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Martin! I am not totally sure i understand your system, but the main reason seems to be the dust extraction. Why a square base? for hand routing, the square base works well for routing exact widths dado's, and and such. Then, you would vary the edges to different Dept's to the bit. You can turn the base, and widen the hole by 1/16 th., or 1/8, Or 1/4 in. bigger depending what you use. By the way, Label, or you will regret it. You can also make the square hole, and make different inserts to be able to hold collars, or use a square hole for dust, or what ever. The base must be perfectly centered to the bit opening, as well as every insert. I hope this may help. If the super dust collector router has a fan on the motor to draw air through that is more efficient that the other router, It may be all in vain. I hope i helped, Tell me how it all works.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Martin, you ask what size bit is likely to be used and the best answer to that is the size you limit it to. You can always switch the sub base if you need a larger opening, even if this means no dust collection for that job. Make sense? I think you would be safe with a 30 mm opening since this will allow for a 1" bit with clearance.


----------

